# Boromir goes mad (new link)



## Average Joey (Sep 27, 2005)

http://images8.fotki.com/v145/photos/2/23376/93737/mordor-vi.gif

[Edited on 9-28-2005 by Average Joey]

[Edited on 10-6-2005 by Average Joey]


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## Poimen (Sep 27, 2005)

That was truly hilarious! Thank you.


----------



## smhbbag (Oct 5, 2005)

wow. 

that's just great.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Oct 5, 2005)

Super!


----------



## turmeric (Oct 5, 2005)

I don't get it. There's a guy sitting there saying one does not simply. huh?


----------



## SRoper (Oct 5, 2005)

It is an animated gif. There should be several frames.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 5, 2005)

I can't get it to work.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poimen_
> That was truly hilarious! Thank you.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poimen_
> That was truly hilarious! Thank you.


----------



## Average Joey (Oct 6, 2005)

new link up


----------

